# 50's rollfast



## laszlo

hi, 
i found this bike in Belgium and i'd like to know the model and the year.
are parts available ( mud guards, accessories?)

thanks!


----------



## laszlo

nobody knows?


----------



## militarymonark

its about a 66 and sold in montgomery wards Im not sure if they have had those over there but possibly came from a military PX and never taken back to the states.


----------



## laszlo

thanks militarymonark!

do you know if parts like fenders or the plastic lens for the light are available?


----------



## yeshoney

*I have one like it one it is a Hawthorne*

These are 66-68 and badged under various discount department stores.

Joe


----------



## militarymonark

here's mine


----------



## yeshoney

*Hey MM*

MM, 

Does yours have the tail light lens?  Thats the same as mine except for the frame color and front truss rods.  Cool deal!


----------



## militarymonark

no but i know where I can get one


----------



## yeshoney

*Hmmmmm...*

How much?  I bet it's not cheap for the lens!

Joe


----------



## Gordon

*Middleweight Hawthorne*

Couple years ago a lady called and asked me to come and look at the bike her brother had ridden in high school. I got the impression she wanted to get it fixed up to surprise him. It was one of these mid 60's Hawthornes in fair shape and I told her it could be restored without a lot of hard work. A couple months later I saw her and asked if she had done anything with the bike. She said she had taken it to the city dump!! I asked why she had done that, and she said she figured it didn't have any value since I hadn't wanted it. Go figure.


----------



## militarymonark

i dont know the guy wants to just get rid of the bike but I can call him and ask 
he has alot of bikes that are 60's off brands he just wants to get rid of them


----------



## ummdorian

I've got one, branded as Hawthonre. As I understood it Hawthorne went out of business in the early 60's which would put it earlier.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Actually, hawthorne was the brand name of sporting goods at ward's. Same as JC Higgins/Sears, there were rifles and even luggage! Snyder was the co. that built most hawthornes, and ALL Rollfast bikes, and they remained in business until 1976 or so. And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Honestherman

Does anyone have one of those tanks for sale?


----------



## mickeyc

*Rollfast*





Just picked up this Rollfast.  Looks like yours


Mike


----------



## partsguy

Montgomery Ward went out business in 2000. However, the name survives as an online-only retailer.


----------



## Honestherman

partsguy said:


> Montgomery Ward went out business in 2000. However, the name survives as an online-only retailer.



Is the glass half full or half empty?
Montgomery Ward closed their retail stores in 2000, But Montgomery Ward still sell items even a bike on their Website to all of their online customers.
Or Monkey Wards, Whichever you prefer..


----------



## partsguy

Funny, I was looking at their website just last week and could not find anything bicycle related.


----------



## Honestherman

Montgomery Wards does sell it. You just did not do the search properly. Like most of the new websites, They do not properly put in search words. Not Much There. But still Bicycle. 
Just think about who bikes were made for. You seem like a big Kid Clark Griswold.


----------

